# Snow Trek--A Bubba Adventure



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Great, great video! I bet that tired them out, I got tired just watching it!


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Your goldens looked like they were having a blast! Especially loved the part where the golden in the back hopped on the back of the one in the front! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

My God that is a lot of snow! Love the boys enthusiasm and I bet you love how this_ must_ tire them out!! :sleeping:


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Wonderful video. Reminds me of our 1st pup in a NE snow storm. I handled morning outies but at 16 weeks-more snow than pup. A puppy conundrum??? 

My boyfriend took us both outside-put her down in the snow and the puppy sno-hop began. She would disappear --then pop out -and vanish again. It was hilarious -she had a blast (and a long nap)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great video! Was that the Husky/GR mix in the lead? He seems to have an innate sense of how to carve a path...


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

It's been a rough week at work and this made me smile! 

(I _could _be smiling because it was 65 degrees here today and we don't have snow, but I'm pretty sure it was your two boys who put the smile on my face.)

I love how the darker boy in back let the one in front blaze the trail! 

Which one is youngest?


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Pammie said:


> My God that is a lot of snow! Love the boys enthusiasm and I bet you love how this_ must_ tire them out!! :sleeping:


They had quite a great nap in the afternoon! Nothing better than tired puppies. hehe 



goodog said:


> Wonderful video. Reminds me of our 1st pup in a NE snow storm. I handled morning outies but at 16 weeks-more snow than pup. A puppy conundrum???
> 
> My boyfriend took us both outside-put her down in the snow and the puppy sno-hop began. She would disappear --then pop out -and vanish again. It was hilarious -she had a blast (and a long nap)


aww cute! 



OutWest said:


> Great video! Was that the Husky/GR mix in the lead? He seems to have an innate sense of how to carve a path...


Yeppers! Archer, the Husky/GR mix is always in the lead since he's way more energetic. It's good for Dex, because it means that he has to keep up :bowl:


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ruby13 said:


> It's been a rough week at work and this made me smile!
> 
> (I _could _be smiling because it was 65 degrees here today and we don't have snow, but I'm pretty sure it was your two boys who put the smile on my face.)
> 
> ...


I'm glad. :wave:
Archer, the one in the front is a year younger than Dex.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow - that's a lot of snow. What fun!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

I love this!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Love the video...and you picked the perfect music, too! LOL


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

So funny!!! I couldn't imagine all of that snow. Wow! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic video, your boys were sure having a blast!
These Goldens of ours always have a fabulous time no matter what it is. 

The amount of snow you have is unreal............... I haven't seen that much snow since I was living outside of the Chicago area. I lived 30 minutes from Lake Geneva, WI right in the middle of a snow belt. We use to get hammered.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

In keeping with the tone of the music ... "HEAR! HEAR! Well done!!"

:appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------

